# Does anybody here have to reread textbooks to understand it?



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've found that I just can't learn if I only read a chapter once. I have to reread the entire thing from the beginning to actually understand it. Perhaps I have ADHD or something, but usually if I go through something again, I already know what to look forward to, so it's actually easier to read through and I retain information better. 

Does anybody else have to do this?


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

The fact that you manage to sit down and read a chapter twice suggests that you have excellent concentration and that you are capable of delaying gratification. I doubt that you have ADHD.


----------



## pukehappyness (Dec 5, 2012)

I know what you mean by re reading to retain the information. For me, I would just either summarize each chapter or each paragraph, depends on the subject of the textbook.

Usually I don't read the chapters because my mind always wanders to other things and I just end up reading the chapter summaries at the end haha.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

I do the same thing. The first time I read it I just get a very general overview of what is being discussed, and then re-read to actual understand what's going on. In my case I'm a fast reader, and will skip over details that I have to go back to understand.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya reading is the hardest challenge for me especially if there are a lot of confusing concepts. Most of the time I just read the vocabulary definitions and the summary sections.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes! Me too. I take a load of sci classes so there's a lot to read and remember. I also thought I had ADHD years ago but I spoke to my therapist and she basically said no that I don't -__- Still, I tend to get distracted easily, which is why I need my own personal space to study and some music or white noise.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Usually I have to re-read while I'm reading the first time because I realize I got distracted and don't know what the last paragraph/sentence/whatever said (with textbooks, novels, pretty much anything).

I've been thinking maybe I should skim class readings first and not worry so much about paying attention so I can get an overview before I read, though, because I think having an idea of what's covered before I have to really focus might make the task easier and less daunting.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a slow reader I usually don't have time to reread but I'll try note taking and make questions for flashcards. Flashcards are the best way for me I think


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

A strategy I use to consume a lot of factual data and to remember it is to read a paragraph, trying to visualize everything that was said there, or at least recall few key elements that were said. If I can do it, then I proceed, if not, I reread the paragraph and can pay attention to things I forgot, repeat the recalling and move on, if know all. 

It takes a bit more time to get through a chapter, but at least your mind won't be blank after you have read the final sentence of the chapter. Then take a break and before moving on to the next chapter, I also revise the previous one for a minute or so.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so. I never really learn much in classes besides enough to do well on the tests. A few months later it is completely forgotten. The only way I have been able to learn a subject well is to go back over textbooks and read it in detail while I make sure I understand the full picture. I have done that with some of my science classes after the class is over, and felt it was a huge benefit for me to do well on post grad exams and knowing how you do something in the real world.


----------



## SA Salesman (Aug 3, 2012)

If you don't need to read it at least twice, it's not worth reading.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

It takes me about ten times re reading and then practicing for hours to understand (not master) a chapter of a university book.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

i have a big quiz in 3 hours, ive been sitting in front of my textbook for days and i havent even gone through one chapter..


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I've found that I just can't learn if I only read a chapter once. I have to reread the entire thing from the beginning to actually understand it. Perhaps I have ADHD or something, but usually if I go through something again, I already know what to look forward to, so it's actually easier to read through and I retain information better.
> 
> Does anybody else have to do this?


Yes! My comprehension skills take a while to set in. I had to read this complicated philosphical book by Plato night, which was 34 pages. I had re-read so many points in that book over and over again. I not only tend to re-read books ,but I re-read paragraphs 3+ times to get a better meaning of it. It just takes a while to sink in, and I hate it because it makes it so time consuming.


----------



## kindness (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea I often feel like I'm just slow at understanding things. However, what I've found with myself when re-reading my textbooks is that I loose interest or motivation to study very quickly. All that effort/pain really drains all the energy from me. You don't have to read EVERYTHING just read the important concepts. By all means re-read if you can't understand something but don't torture yourself  ACTIVE READING


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish I could just focus on the important concepts, but unfortunately I have obsessive compulsive tendencies (not sure if it's a full blown disorder). I begin to obsess about what I read, worrying that everything is important. So I end up copying down everything, which doesn't help. I can't help it. Makes reading incredibly tedious for me.


----------



## kindness (Apr 13, 2011)

I understand exactly what you mean, I'm a perfectionist myself. I'm assuming your in college and that every sentence in the textbook can be crucial :/ You have to keep reminding yourself that time is LIMITED. I mean if we all lived for 1000 years then sure we could spend more time on everything but because we don't, we have to maximise our time as best as we can!

Do you have a detailed syllabus or a summary after every chapter? Use that to see what you actually need to cover. 

One thing that really helps me when I'm studying is YOUTUBE. There are so many lecturers who can help explain the chapter I am having problems with. I find after watching the videos, the textbook makes more sense  I'm majoring in accounting btw.

Don't be hard on yourself, be confident that you can spot important concepts! It just takes some practice!


----------

